# Smith&Wesson M&P 15-22



## rhino57 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been shooting my new little 15-22 and I can tell you first hand I have never had a better 22 rifle, it's well made and just so darn accuate. I have had 0 problems and I am realy looking forward to this years squirrel season. If by chance you are in the market for a new plinker thats a lot of fun to shoot don't pass this one by.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to hear. I have one on layaway right now. I have a Doublestar M4 .223, but wanted a .22 to have some fun with. Can't wait to take hold of it.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought two, one for my son-in-law and one for me. I'm using it for inexpensive practice and absolutely love it. It's well made, easy to field strip and just plain feels good!

I bought 4 extra mags and a web GI sling for mine. It's great fun. I am struggling with deciding what type of scope to get for it. The AR2 type sights are hard for me to deal with. I guess that's just more reason to have fun and practice.


----------

